# Xbox Scorpio Release bestätigt: Xbox One-Nachfolger bietet "echtes 4K-Gaming"



## David Martin (13. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Scorpio Release bestätigt: Xbox One-Nachfolger bietet "echtes 4K-Gaming"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Xbox Scorpio Release bestätigt: Xbox One-Nachfolger bietet "echtes 4K-Gaming"


----------



## AC3 (13. Juni 2016)

die xbox scorpio bietet 4k gaming vermutlich genauso wie die xbox one 1080p gaming.
entweder gar nicht, oder  nur mit unterirdischen frameraten (in diversen games sogar unter 20 fps ).
wer fällt auf den werbe-blabla seitens microsoft eigentlich noch herein?


----------



## Rachlust (13. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> die xbox scorpio bietet 4k gaming vermutlich genauso wie die xbox one 1080p gaming.
> entweder gar nicht, oder  nur mit unterirdischen frameraten (in diversen games sogar unter 20 fps ).
> wer fällt auf den werbe-blabla seitens microsoft eigentlich noch herein?


All Hail PC Gaming sag ich da nur. M$ und SoNie  schnallen eins nicht. Am Handy Markt kann man so aktionen bringen aber bei den Konsolen treiben sie den Kunden in die Hände des PC zurück. Mir zeigt es aber eins. xBox One sowie PS4 waren nie Release fertig und wurden im Wettbewerberkampf mit schwacher Hardware auf den Markt geschmissen um bloß von ANfang an mehr Kohle als der Andere zu machen.
Absolut Unterirdisch diese Generation (Also die Konsolen nicht die 12 Jährigen...aber zu denen kommen wir auch noch ^^)


----------



## cvzone (13. Juni 2016)

6 Terra Flops wäre ein Niveau auf AMD R9 390X Niveau. Ist ist natürlich nicht langsam, aber immer noch deutlich zu wenig für 4K Gaming. Die Konsole wird für 4K so gut geeignet sein wie die aktuelle Xbox One für 1080p, nämlich gar nicht oder nur mit häufigen Einschränkungen. Und mir kann wirklich keiner erzählen, dass er lieber 4K bei 30 fps statt 1080@60 hätte.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juni 2016)

> Der Xbox One-Nachfolger soll an *Weihnachten 2017* auf den Markt kommen.



Wirklich erst 2017? Bis dahin ist die 6 TFLOPS GPU doch wieder ein alter Hut. 

Laut PCGH schafft eine Geforce GTX  Titan X mit Standardboost ca. 6,6 TFLOPS, eine Radeon R9  Fury X theoretisch ca. 8,6 TFLOPS.
Und beide Karten sind ja nachweislich immer noch zu langsam für 4K@60Hz und grafisch aufwändige VR Spiele.
Auch eine übertaktete RX480 kommt nahe an die 6 TFLOPS (wieder PCGH).

Eine aufgebohrte RX480 würde ich Ende 2016 noch OK finden in einer neuen Konsole. Aber in 1,5 Jahren ist das doch schon wieder altes, rostiges Eisen.


----------



## Orzhov (13. Juni 2016)

Sry, aber das ist eine Werbeaussage von Microsoft. Da bin ich sehr^8 skeptisch.


----------



## Tarles88 (13. Juni 2016)

Bleibt zu hoffen das Sony minstens genausoviel Leistung bietet mit Neo, und deutlich früher ihre Konsole released


----------



## lurchie85 (13. Juni 2016)

cvzone schrieb:


> 6 Terra Flops wäre ein Niveau auf AMD R9 390X Niveau. Ist ist natürlich nicht langsam, aber immer noch deutlich zu wenig für 4K Gaming. Die Konsole wird für 4K so gut geeignet sein wie die aktuelle Xbox One für 1080p, nämlich gar nicht oder nur mit häufigen Einschränkungen. Und mir kann wirklich keiner erzählen, dass er lieber 4K bei 30 fps statt 1080@60 hätte.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht mich interessieren keine 30 oder 60 fps mich interessieren stabile fps. Und wenn die Konsole mir stabile 30 fps bringt und mit etwas heruntergeschraubten Settings die nicht der ultra Einstellung entsprechen am PC wird es wohl auch 60fps geben. Nicht jeder Mensch empfindet 30fps in Games als störend. 

6 Teraflop sind für eine APU extrem viel. Das entspricht der Leistung einer 1070 und liegt so auf bzw etwas über ner Titan X und ist das 5 fache der Leistung der aktuellen One. Bessere Hardware Läst sich aktuell einfach nicht verbauen wen man jetzt eine Konsole plant und 2017 auf den Markt bringen will. Man muss ja auch bedenken das der Preis eine Rolle spielt.

Wenn erste Tests der 480 durchsickern werden wir wissen welche Leistung die Konsole in etwa haben wird. Vielleicht wird ja aber auch Vega verbaut sollte die 480 schwächer sein. Spätestens im Frühjahr 17 werden wir also wissen was die konsole zu leisten vermag.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wirklich erst 2017? Bis dahin ist die 6 TFLOPS GPU doch wieder ein alter Hut.


Ähm, nur bei gut situierten PC Enthusiasten, aber sicherlich nicht bei der breiten Masse... 



Rachlust schrieb:


> All Hail PC Gaming sag ich da nur. M$ und SoNie schnallen eins nicht. Am Handy Markt kann man so aktionen bringen aber bei den Konsolen treiben sie den Kunden in die Hände des PC zurück. Mir zeigt es aber eins. xBox One sowie PS4 waren nie Release fertig und wurden im Wettbewerberkampf mit schwacher Hardware auf den Markt geschmissen um bloß von ANfang an mehr Kohle als der Andere zu machen.
> Absolut Unterirdisch diese Generation (Also die Konsolen nicht die 12 Jährigen...aber zu denen kommen wir auch noch ^^)


Microsoft ist das recht. Du darfst ihre Spiele auch auf dem PC kaufen.


----------



## JonnyCage (13. Juni 2016)

Microsoft's Darstellung einer neuen "Wunder-Konsole" kann ich auch nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Innerhalb eines Lebenszyklus von 8 Jahren einer XBox 360 auf die neue Generation XBox One hat man es nicht geschafft, die Auflösung von 720p auf 1080p zu erhöhen, obwohl dies seit mittlerweile fast 10 Jahren Standard auf dem PC ist. Und nun will man in 1,5 Jahren eine Konsole auf den Markt bringen, die die Auflösung verVIERfachen soll? Das schaffen selbst bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die wenigsten PC's! Wie viel soll die "Konsole" denn kosten?

Gut... Solitaire und Minesweeper werden sie wohl in 4k zum Laufen bekommen...


----------



## andizocker (13. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wirklich erst 2017? Bis dahin ist die 6 TFLOPS GPU doch wieder ein alter Hut.




Du meinst die 6 TFLOPS, die die neue 1070 (fast) auch hat ?
Ich denke das man hier in 1 1/2 Jahren noch gut bedient ist.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut PCGH schafft eine Geforce GTX Titan X mit Standardboost ca. 6,6 TFLOPS, eine Radeon R9 Fury X theoretisch ca. 8,6 TFLOPS.
> Und beide Karten sind ja nachweislich immer noch zu langsam für 4K@60Hz und grafisch aufwändige VR Spiele.
> Auch eine übertaktete RX480 kommt nahe an die 6 TFLOPS (wieder PCGH).



Ja klar, wenn du 4k und ULTRAx60 fps spielen willst.
Wenn ich auf meiner 980ti  4k auf HOCH spiele, sind da locker 45-60 fps drin... (die liegt bei gut 5,8 TFLOPS)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## lurchie85 (13. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wirklich erst 2017? Bis dahin ist die 6 TFLOPS GPU doch wieder ein alter Hut.
> 
> Laut PCGH schafft eine Geforce GTX  Titan X mit Standardboost ca. 6,6 TFLOPS, eine Radeon R9  Fury X theoretisch ca. 8,6 TFLOPS.
> Und beide Karten sind ja nachweislich immer noch zu langsam für 4K@60Hz und grafisch aufwändige VR Spiele.
> ...



Und du hast immer noch nicht verstanden das eine Konsole kein PC ist. Hier wird eine APU verwendet und da sind 6 TFLOPS schon recht ordentlich und das derzeit best mögliche. Man muss ja bedenken das die Hardware auch hergestellt werden muss dafür und man nicht mal eben 2-3 Monate vorher mit der Planung beginnt. Und Konsolengamer haben schon immer kein Problem mit 30Fps (warum bloß?). Wichtig ist in meinen Augen auch das diese Stabil gehalten werden und nicht springend sind. Außerdem sitzen wir 3 Meter vom Fernseher entfernt und nicht 15 cm davor.

Die einzigen die doch wirklich Probleme mit den FPS haben sind die 10 % der PC Gamer die so verrückt sind und alleine 2000 Euro für Grafikkarten ausgeben um demnächst in 120hz und 4k zu zocken natürlich + den passenden Bildschirm für über 2000 Euro  Die Konsole wird aber nie den Anforderungen der Hardcoregamer standhalten. Die Hardcoregamer sind hier aber auch überhaupt nicht das Zielpublikum sondern die breite Masse und da kenne ich einige die sich gerne ne 4K Konsole hinstellen für um die 600 Euro anstatt nen PC für um die 1500 Euro.


----------



## D-Wave (13. Juni 2016)

Das will ich selber sehen. Echtes 4K auf ner Konsole und Ultra Texturen.  Bei der größe von dem Teil müsste die Konsole nach 2 Stunden Gaming nen Hitzeschaden haben.^^ Naja wart ich mal ab und Tee schlürf. Sollte es wirklich so sein müssen ja die Spiele Bombe aussehen, die dann für den PC erscheinen keine Drosselungen mehr.  Mir gehts da nicht wirklich ums Geld im PC hab ich einfach alles was ich brauche und wenn ich selber dran rumschraube macht mir das mehr Spass, als wenn ich mir ne fertige Massenproduktionsware hinstellen lasse.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> die xbox scorpio bietet 4k gaming vermutlich genauso wie die xbox one 1080p gaming.
> entweder gar nicht, oder  nur mit unterirdischen frameraten (in diversen games sogar unter 20 fps ).
> wer fällt auf den werbe-blabla seitens microsoft eigentlich noch herein?



Oft bin ich nicht einverstanden mit deiner Polemik, hier musste ich aber schon ein Bisschen lachen. 
Naja, erstmal ist das nur PR und wird von mir sowieso maximal zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir werden sehen, was dabei herauskommen wird.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juni 2016)

andizocker schrieb:


> Du meinst die 6 TFLOPS, die die neue 1070 (fast) auch hat ?
> Ich denke das man hier in 1 1/2 Jahren noch gut bedient ist.


Man wird sehen. 
Der Rechenaufwand für VR (Auflösung von OR und Rift) @ 90 FPS müsste ungefähr so hoch sein wie UHD @ ~48 FPS.
Das Konsolen-Äquivalent einer 1070 könnte das bei entsprechend optimierten Games schon schaffen, ich hätte mir da nur mehr Spielraum erwartet.



lurchie85 schrieb:


> Und du hast immer noch nicht verstanden das eine Konsole kein PC ist. Hier wird eine APU verwendet und da sind 6 TFLOPS schon recht ordentlich und das derzeit best mögliche. Man muss ja bedenken das die Hardware auch hergestellt werden muss dafür und man nicht mal eben 2-3 Monate vorher mit der Planung beginnt.


Das ist mir schon klar. Mir ist auch bewusst dass Konsolenspiele die Hardware effektiver nutzen als PC Spiele. Von daher ist die Angabe der TFLOPS allein eh für den Allerwertesten.
Aber Ende 2017 ist noch so weit weg, bis dahin könnte es sogar schon eine neue Revision der OR mit höherer Auflösung geben, für die die neue XBox dann evtl. wieder zu langsam wäre. 

Mich überrascht der späte Termin auch weil PS VR ja noch dieses Jahr kommt. D.h. XBox Käufer müssen über ein Jahr länger auf VR warten.


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Juni 2016)

Naja, mal schauen, ob die '4k' XBO dann auch in 4k die Spiele spielbar bieten kann. 

Allerdings muss ich bzgl. der 'Leistung als Problem der Konsolen' widersprechen (ob nun bei aktueller oder neuer Konsolen-Generation). Ein 'Problem' ergibt sich nicht aus der Hardware bzw. dessen alter, sondern wie die Hardware genutzt wird. Zum Beispiel hatte die erste Xbox einen Intel Mobile Celeron mit 733 MHz zu einer Zeit als PC-CPUs schon 1Ghz bis 1,3Ghz und mehr verbaut hatten. (Quelle:http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/prozessor/cpu-historie.html) -->Trotzdem konnte die Xbox wesentlich besser große Mengen an Polygonen darstellen als ein Desktop -PC (obwohl dieser eigentlich mehr Leisung hatte). Siehe z. B. DOA 3.

Schwächeln tuen die aktuellen Konsolen von MS und Sony doch nur, weil diese zu sehr wie ein PC behandelt werden. Dabei versaubeuteln sie Leistung für Firlefanz (im Fall der Konsolen ist das 'Social Kram') - anstatt Vorzüge auszureitzen, die ein PC nicht kann. 
Und falls bei kompletter und optimaler Ausnutzung der HW-Ressourcen der Konsolen immer noch zu wenig Leistung gegenüber einem gut ausgstatten PC auf der Höhe seiner Zeit übrig bleiben sollte, dann wurden die aktuellen Konsolen offenbar fehl-entwickelt.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juni 2016)

Solange 4k auf dem PC nicht bei stabilen 60 fps @ high details ankommt, brauchen mir die Konsolen Heinis nicht mit solchen PR Aussagen die Ohren zuquatschen  
Zusätzlich hat man das Problem dass solch eine Konsole teuer sein wird und nahezu jeder Haushalt maximal FullHD besitzt.

Wenn man nen ordentlichen 4k Fernseher etc. kaufen möchte + Konsole, dann kann man genau so nen Gaming Rechner kaufen und hat zugleich ne bessere Optik .

Die aktuelle "Next Gen" kommt ja teilweise nicht mit 1080p @ 60 fps aus und da spricht man schon von 4k. Vor allem Microsoft..
Hinterher wird ja eh nur FullHD auf UHD & Co. hochskaliert und die Details werden runtergesetzt o.ä.

Mir braucht niemand erzählen dass plötzlich 4k auf Konsolen umsetzbar sind, wenn die Entwickler bei 1080p @ 60 fps schon verzweifeln.


----------



## huenni87 (13. Juni 2016)

Was ich abseits des Themas interessant finde ist das integrierte Netzteil. War das nicht immer der große Vorteil der Xbox im Bezug auf Temps und Lautstärke?


----------



## BradBit (13. Juni 2016)

Die Specs hast du schon gelesen, oder? Nur mal so zum Vergleich mit der Standard XBox One? 
Und was heißt hier PLÖTZLICH 4K Gaming? Die Standard One gibt es schon seit drei Jahren! 
Und ja, die meisten haben einen normalen FullHD TV zu hause. Die Scorpio ist aber nicht für die meisten! Sie ist für Leute wie mich. Die sich wie Hulle darauf freuen die Kiste an ihren 65Zoll UHD HDR TV anzuschließen! 
Aber hol dir mal nen PC, und zock dann in 4K auf einem kleinen 22" Monitor. Gähn... Vielleicht solltest du dich aber eventuell auch einfach nur ein bißchen freuen.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Juni 2016)

Ich denke schon das die 4K@30 schaffen werden damit und das gut aussehen wird. Frage wird der Preis sein - aber da MS ja anscheinend so gut wie alles mit Xbox Anywhere ausstattet wird man mit Win10 ja eh alles am PC zocken können. Mir soll es recht sein, ich finde den Schritt seit langem überfällig. Wenn ich dann endlich mal mit meinen Freunden die auf die Xbone umgestiegen sind zusammen zocken kann - gerne


----------



## Buttonsmasher (14. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solange 4k auf dem PC nicht bei stabilen 60 fps @ high details ankommt, brauchen mir die Konsolen Heinis nicht mit solchen PR Aussagen die Ohren zuquatschen
> Zusätzlich hat man das Problem dass solch eine Konsole teuer sein wird und nahezu jeder Haushalt maximal FullHD besitzt.
> 
> Wenn man nen ordentlichen 4k Fernseher etc. kaufen möchte + Konsole, dann kann man genau so nen Gaming Rechner kaufen und hat zugleich ne bessere Optik .
> ...



Eben glaube auch nicht dran das 4 K bei denn Selben Settings laufen wird . Da gibt es entweder weniger Objekte oder weniger Partikeln die Texturen mögen dan 4 k dann zwar besser aus sehen , das das wird mehr eine mogel Packung sein um Kunden zum Kauf zu Animieren .


----------



## Grolt (14. Juni 2016)

Für Pc-User die nen entsprechenden Leistungsstarken Pc unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben, lohnt sich die Xbox jetztmal garnicht mehr. Schließlich bekommt man alle Xbox-Exclusiv Titel ab jetzt auch für Pc. ( wenn auch "nur" für Win10 und den Windows Store)


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2016)

Grolt schrieb:


> Für Pc-User die nen entsprechenden Leistungsstarken Pc unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben, lohnt sich die Xbox jetztmal garnicht mehr. Schließlich bekommt man alle Xbox-Exclusiv Titel ab jetzt auch für Pc. ( wenn auch "nur" für Win10 und den Windows Store)


Warum das Ugly-Face? Ist doch ne super Sache für alle Beteiligten, eine klar Win-Win-Win Situation.


----------



## Kratos333 (14. Juni 2016)

Viel zu früh für eine neue Konsolengeneration...  4K juckt niemand.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2016)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Viel zu früh für eine neue Konsolengeneration...  4K juckt niemand.


Es ist ja auch keine richtige neue Generation, da  alle neuen Spiele auch auf der aktuelle Konsole laufen werden. Ist praktisch nur ein  teures Grafikupdate für die  aktuelle Konsole.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2016)

merkwürdiger move von ms, jetzt schon eine neue konsole für ende des kommenden jahres anzukündigen. 
vielleicht ehrlich ggü dem kunden, aber aus unternehmerischer sicht?
meine motivation jetzt noch eine one zu kaufen, wenn es sie denn überhaupt je gegeben hätte, würde jetzt gegen 0 tendieren. 

das slim-modell sieht aber immerhin gut aus. im gegensatz zu der wuchtigen, sehr amerikanischen original-konsole.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> merkwürdiger move von ms, jetzt schon eine neue konsole für ende des kommenden jahres anzukündigen.



Ich vermute, sie wollten Sony damit unter Druck setzen. Die Neo sollte ja angeblich noch dieses Jahr kommen, weil die normale PS4 etwas schwachbrüstig für ahnsehliches VR sein soll. Ich habe nun meine Zweifel daran, dass die Neo dieses Jahr kommt und besonders, daran, dass die geleakten Specs so bleiben werden.


----------



## Kerusame (14. Juni 2016)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich an phils aussage vor ein paar monaten erinnert?
sowas wie: "die ps4 neo ist für MS uninteressant,... wenn wir eine neue konsole machen, dann eine ganz neue und keine aufgebohrte version der one." (nicht wörtlich)
ich musste gut lachen


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2016)

Ich finde MS hat das gut und "ehrlich" kommuniziert, vorallem mit dem Fokus auf Abwärtskompatiblität.

Ansonsten find ich das lustig, wie hier der PC jetzt als "preiswert" angepriesen wird. Ein guter 4K Monitor, gute Hardware und vorallem eine potente Grafikkarte kostet Geld, allein die Grafikkarte, GTX 1070, wird soviel kosten wie die Scorpio (400-500 EUR).

Der Trend im Wohnzimmer geht zu 4K Geräten ... d.h. so einen Fernseher hat man sicherlich eh vor Ort, wenn man sich für ein 4K Spielgerät entscheidet.


----------



## crow2077 (14. Juni 2016)

Bin da noch nicht so überzeugt von den neuen Konsolen . Im 4k Bereich ist Deutschland meilen weit entfernt . Habe zwar einen 4k Fernseher aber zu Zeit 0 keine Inhalte dafür  . Abgesehn von 4k Blu-rays Bekommt ja noch nicht mal Ard und Zdf die EM in HD zu übertragen . Warte erstmal ab in 4-6 Monaten sehen wie weiter . Einen guten 4k Monitor bekommt man schon jetzt zwischen 480-600 € .


----------



## supergrobi1 (14. Juni 2016)

Also für mich ist das mal ein richtiger Paukenschlag, die Symbiose aus PC und Xbox ist ein guter Schachzug, dazu noch Cross Gameplay zwischen PC und XBox Spielern, wenn das keine guten Nachrichten sind.

Die Scorpio wird 4K möglich machen, die R9 390X hat 5,9 TF, unterm Strich sind die Spiele aber optisch nur marginal besser als auf den aktuellen Konsolen, selbst aus der One kitzelt man grafisch einiges heraus, mit der Performance von Konsolen lässt sich aus 6TF einiges herausholen, man hat sicherlich noch ein paar Tricks auf Lager, MS hat aus den Fehlern gelernt, wenn die jetzt was bringen dann wird das auch was werden, Phil Spencer geht hier sicherlich keine Kompromisse ein.

Preislich dürfte die Scorpio wie die One beim Releasetermin liegen, ich denke sie wird um die 500€ kosten, dank AMD Polaris sinken die Preise.

An TV Geräten gibt es doch kaum noch Fernseher ohne 4K? Und wer sich demnächst einen 4K TV kauft und 4k Blu-ray ansehen möchte könnte zur XBox One S greifen, der selbe Schachzug den Sony damals mit der PS3 und ihrem DVD Player gemacht hat und für ihren Erfolg gesorgt hatte, für mich hat MS dieses Mal alles richtig gemacht.

Die Neo mit ihren aktuellen Specs muss die Sony VR Brille befeuern, wenn Sony die Brille auf den Markt bringen will können sie wohl bei der Neo nicht mehr groß am Rädchen schrauben, wenn Sony im nächsten Jahr keine PS5 bringt dürfte MS in Sachen Verkaufszahlen wieder Boden gut machen.

Also ich werde mir die Scorpio auf jeden Fall zulegen, teure Smartphones werden im Jahreszyklus getauscht, von daher freut mich der baldige Release eher als das er mich stört.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2016)

Kerusame schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich an phils aussage vor ein paar monaten erinnert?
> sowas wie: "die ps4 neo ist für MS uninteressant,... wenn wir eine neue konsole machen, dann eine ganz neue und keine aufgebohrte version der one." (nicht wörtlich)
> ich musste gut lachen



na ja, offenbar versteht ms die scorpio auch nicht lediglich als zwischenschritt, sondern als neue konsole, also xbox two.
ende 2017 wäre die xbox one genau 4 jahre alt. da wären wir dann auch nicht mehr sooo weit weg vom normalerweise (ausnahme: letzte gen) üblichen zyklus.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe dass FullHD angekommen ist und evtl Curved Bildschirme langsam im Kommen sind aber da hört der Trend in meinen Augen schon auf.
4k ist bis dato Geldverschwendung, außer man nutzt Dienste wie Netflix wo 4k auch unterstützt wird.

Da wir hier von Ende 2017 (wohl eher sogar ab 201 reden, muss man auch die PC Hardware in diesem Zeitraum  näher anschauen.

Egal ob Neo oder Scorpio - 4k Gaming auf den kleinen Kisten scheint mir viel zu utopisch. Und wenn es dennoch ermöglicht wird, dann wird die Konsole  viel mehr kosten als sonst.
1440p@60 wäre der nächste logische Schritt und nicht dieser 4k Hype. Auch ob nativ oder nicht wird ein Thema sein da die Konsolenspiele gerne malrumtricksen um technisch "glänzen" zu können.

Ne ich bleib dabei. Der PC ist ein guter Maßstab was alles bezahlbar und spielbar ist. Sony und vor allem Microsoft können noch so viel 4k hypen. Das haben die auch schon mit dieser Generation gemacht und da kann man froh sein dass sie überhaupt in die Nähe kommen von dem was sie seit Jahren versprochen haben. Vielleicht "denkt" jetzt MS dazugelernt zu haben und man veröffentlicht als nächste Konsole so ein richtiges hardcore Teil mit besseren Specs als man es sonst gewohnt ist..  

Vor allem Konsolenspielern ist sowas wie 4k eigentlich egal und lediglich einige PC Spieler denken über sowas nach.
Das wichtigste wäre endlich eine ordentliche Entwicklung wo die Grafik nicht heruntergeschraubt wird wie es noch auf den aktuellen Konsolen der Fall ist. 
Dies wäre mit den komischen Upgrades möglich, aber gleich mit 4K ankommen?

 Wer´s glaubt.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich sehe dass FullHD angekommen ist und evtl Curved Bildschirme langsam im Kommen sind aber da hört der Trend in meinen Augen schon auf. 4k ist bis dato Geldverschwendung, außer man nutzt Dienste wie Netflix wo 4k auch unterstützt wird.


FullHD ist sicherlich nicht erst angekommen sondern, gerade beim PC, seit Jahren Standard. Curved ist in der Tat eine modische Erscheinung, siehe verfügbare TV Geräte, hat aber erstmal nüx mit der Auflösung zutun.

Des Weiteren macht es schon Sinn, wenn man sich heute einen neuen Fernseher kauft, gleich 4K zu kaufen ... "nicht"-OLED 4K Geräte sind kaum teurer als normale FullHD Geräte vor ein paar Jahren.



> Da wir hier von Ende 2017 (wohl eher sogar ab 201 reden, muss man auch die PC Hardware in diesem Zeitraum  näher anschauen.


Ende 2017 werden wir ggf. Grafikkarten haben, die aktuelle Spiele in 4K mit 60fps darstellen können ...



> Egal ob Neo oder Scorpio - 4k Gaming auf den kleinen Kisten scheint mir viel zu utopisch. Und wenn es dennoch ermöglicht wird, dann wird die Konsole  viel mehr kosten als sonst. 1440p@60 wäre der nächste logische Schritt und nicht dieser 4k Hype. Auch ob nativ oder nicht wird ein Thema sein da die Konsolenspiele gerne malrumtricksen um technisch "glänzen" zu können.


1440p gebe ich dir Recht ... aus dem Grund wird auch mein neuer Monitor kein 4K Gerät, sondern "nur" ein WQHD, eben weil selbst eine GTX 1080 keine 60fps mit einer 4K Auflösung bietet.

Das Problem ist nur, dass 1440p eine typische PC Monitorauflösung ist ... zeig mir ein TV Gerät, was WQHD als native Auflösung hat. 



> Ne ich bleib dabei. Der PC ist ein guter Maßstab was alles bezahlbar und spielbar ist. Sony und vor allem Microsoft können noch so viel 4k hypen. Das haben die auch schon mit dieser Generation gemacht und da kann man froh sein dass sie überhaupt in die Nähe kommen von dem was sie seit Jahren versprochen haben. Vielleicht "denkt" jetzt MS dazugelernt zu haben und man veröffentlicht als nächste Konsole so ein richtiges hardcore Teil mit besseren Specs als man es sonst gewohnt ist..


MS und Sony müssen nichts hypen, da Konsolen traditionell am Fernseher angeschlossen werden, ist eben 4K das neue Maß der Dinge ... oder eben FullHD mit 60fps.



> Vor allem Konsolenspielern ist sowas wie 4k eigentlich egal und lediglich einige PC Spieler denken über sowas nach.


Das ist jetzt deine Erhebung oder was? Konsolenspielern ist die verwendete Auflösung sicherlich nicht egal, weil die native Auflösung der jeweiligen Fernseher immer besser aussieht als skalierte.

Wobei 4K Geräte mittlerweile einen guten "upscale" hinbekommen ... aber das würde ich gern mal in Natura sehen, wie ein knackiges 1080p Signal mit AA etc.pp. auf 4K 'skaliert' wird.

Leider hat niemand im Bekanntenkreis ein 4K Gerät. 



> Das wichtigste wäre endlich eine ordentliche Entwicklung wo die Grafik nicht heruntergeschraubt wird wie es noch auf den aktuellen Konsolen der Fall ist.
> Dies wäre mit den komischen Upgrades möglich, aber gleich mit 4K ankommen?


Ich denke der Scorpio werden ähnliche Freiheiten eingeräumt wie der NEO, nämlich die Wahl dem Entwickler lassen, wie er die vorhandene Rechenpower nutzt. 6TFLOPS sind für eine Konsole eine Ansage, auch wenn sie erst in ~1,5 Jahren auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr euch alle so an 4k aufhängt. Das ist mit der Scorpio zwar möglich, aber keinesfalls der einzige Einsatzzweck. Sie kann genauso gut 60 statt 30FPS bei FHD liefern oder eben HF VR. Es ist eine Investition in zukünftige Technik, nicht in aktuelle, zumal die Scorpio eh erst nächstes Jahr rauskommen wird.

Ich finde, dass das eine runde Sache ist. Bevor ich mir irgendwann einen 4k Bluray Player hole, stelle ich mir vielleicht lieber gleich eine Scorpio ins Wohnzimmer. Zumal das in Symbiose mit meinem PC jetzt noch viel mehr Sinn macht.


----------

